# Looking for 3" Winchester Long Beard XR shells



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

If anyone has any extra they want to sell, please let me know

12 ga, 4 or 5 shot preferred 

thank you


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know where you are located but the Dunham's in Lake Orion had some a week ago, size 5.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought a box from Battle Creek Dunham’s a few weeks ago.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> If anyone has any extra they want to sell, please let me know
> 
> 12 ga, 4 or 5 shot preferred
> 
> thank you


Sportsmans Warehouse in Troy has them along with Remington lead turkey shells and Federal TSS turkey shells in stock.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Great, thank you guys


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Sportsman's Warehouse in Troy has tons and tons of Winchester Long Beard XR if you shoot 3.5" shells. No 3" though, which is what I need.

They did have 3" Federal Grand Slam turkey shells in 3", so I picked up 2 boxes of #5's. Price wasn't bad either $15.99 a box of 10.

They had a lot of the high dollar TSS shells as well, but huge money

I'll be smarter next year and not wait till 1 week before opener to check my inventory. 

More rifle ammo on the shelf than I've seen in a while as well. especially 300WSM

Thanks guys for letting me know about Sportsman's inventory


----------



## Mishotgun (Jan 22, 2000)

Cat Power said:


> If anyone has any extra they want to sell, please let me know
> 
> 12 ga, 4 or 5 shot preferred
> 
> thank you


Did you ever find the Winchester long beard loads? I have looked everywhere and not finding any. Don't want to change because they work so well. 40 yards, 3" #5's


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Mishotgun said:


> Did you ever find the Winchester long beard loads? I have looked everywhere and not finding any. Don't want to change because they work so well. 40 yards, 3" #5's


lol. A large piece of cardboard shows where all of your bbs are hitting.

L & O


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mishotgun said:


> Did you ever find the Winchester long beard loads? I have looked everywhere and not finding any. Don't want to change because they work so well. 40 yards, 3" #5's
> View attachment 764806
> View attachment 764806


Wallmart in lapeer had them in 3.5" last week. Only shells they had on the shelf.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I found a lot of 3.5" but no 3"


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

According to Zach from The Hunting Public, the Longbeard XR are ‘junk’. I’m not sure if he was joking or not, but the comments under that video are hilarious.

I haven’t seen 3” XR around KZoo or in GR all year. Glad I stocked up a few years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

Yankee#1 said:


> According to Zach from The Hunting Public, the Longbeard XR are ‘junk’. I’m not sure if he was joking or not, but the comments under that video are hilarious.
> 
> I haven’t seen 3” XR around KZoo or in GR all year. Glad I stocked up a few years ago.
> 
> ...


They have shot great in everybody's gun I know of.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yankee#1 said:


> According to Zach from The Hunting Public, the Longbeard XR are ‘junk’. I’m not sure if he was joking or not, but the comments under that video are hilarious.
> 
> I haven’t seen 3” XR around KZoo or in GR all year. Glad I stocked up a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I saw that video and agree with with many of the comments. That gun needs a good cleaning..

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Swampdog467 said:


> I saw that video and agree with with many of the comments. That gun needs a good cleaning..


They hunt turkeys for almost 4 months. It might be in one of their podcasts, but in all their videos I’ve never heard them once mention or discuss gun cleaning and/or promote any gun cleaning solvents/stuff.

It’s easy to test if it’s the shells or the gun - simply take those shells and put them in another gun and squeeze the trigger...






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Ben's in marlette had them 2 days ago. Limit one box


----------

